# Inflatable Wing Sail



## filo (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello to all.

I introduce myself; I am fond of windsurfing, kite, gliders and sailboats. Since I was young I was fascinated from aerodynamics and, thanks to my university studies at the Polytechnic of Torino, I had the opportunity to develop the project of the Inflatable Wing Sail.

To explain the idea I enclose my website, currently we are looking for some temerarious men disposed to test this new technology on his boat.

Thank you for your attention and Good Wind to Everybody!

Filo

velacore.it


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

You'll have to do better with that address . . .


----------



## filo (Apr 11, 2013)

You're right!  I hope that I will do in the future, when I have new material available


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is his link: Home

Makes sense in theory.


----------

